
Uber, losing billions, freezes engineering hires - pspeter3
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/08/uber-freezes-engineering-hires-amid-mounting-losses/
======
raiyu
Original discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20659191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20659191)

------
everybodyknows
The link to Arstechnica is a near-dupe of that in:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20661765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20661765)

Difference between the two being an appended "?comments=1"

Flagged.

